# How many of you would get/ have gotten a betta tattoo?



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't hate me if I like tattoos and you don't, I know lots of people who hate on just the idea of Tats. But I have one, and I really want another, I'd love to get one on the top of my foot, of a betta fish.
No, I don't want to know ur comment if it's along the lines of "tattoos are supposed to be meaningful, not something random or stupid"... 
I've had my mind on this for a long time, and these little critters are meaningful to me. They are the ones who will always make me smile after a crap filled day at work. The make me grin when I'm away, and sad. They are the best things in my life, and I'm proud of them and greatful to be their momma. So no, it wouldn't be a meaningless tattoo at all. 
I'm just wondering, do any of you have a betta/ fish tattoo? Would you ever get one?:-D


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I actually have an online member drawing me a tattoo of Ben, my first boy of the crew I have now. He'll be the centerpiece for my hopeful half sleeves I plan on getting! I have two small tattoos now, but between the pets and kids, I haven't gone back for a long time lol


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

honestly, I've never even considered it. Now that I have...Huh. I kinda think it'd be cool to have one of Dol maybe by my shoulderblade???


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Bettas are very beautiful creatures, with the flowing fins and none that look alike. People have been using Koi for years in tattoos, and Bettas are just as gorgeous and just as unique! Besides, it would be awesome for someone to notice and ask, starts a Betta convo!


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Im glad I'm not he only one!! After I get my other tattoo touched up, i will look ion pricing, and shops, see who cam make the best and most realistic looking, and seriously consider it.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I've always considered getting a tattoo with a variety of animals and plants. They are pretty awesome. I would wait to do it myself, as I prefer the realistic animal tattoos. I know it's going to cost me at least 1000 dollars to get what I want to get at the quality I want(at a nice size too)  It would include a betta(probably a halfmoon plakat!), some reptiles like a beautiful snake and a blue tree monitor, some of my favorite plant species(which right now are succulents, but I am branching out) and just in general some favorite animals in a beautiful design showing how much nature kicks butt!  

I know the guy I want to get it from, but it won't be for several years. I've got a few other more sentimental tattoos I want to get first, and this will come after that. (and after I have a career!)

I think of a tattoo as an artistic and beautiful way to keep a cherished memory alive that you want to carry with you to the grave. Even silly tattoos can be that in a way. It's a constant reminder of who you were the day you got the tattoo. What sort of humor you liked. What movie you and your friends loved enough to get matching tattoos to show it. You might not like that movie later, people do change, but you liked it then, and there is no reason to forget that sort of thing. We all used to be kids, and we grow up.  I think people need to put serious thought into their tattoos though, I don't always like it when people just get tattoos of the flash art they see on the wall. You won't remember that as much, you know? As cute as little stars are, after 30 years, will you really remember what each star symbolizes? They are just stars, like the millions in our sky, they start to blend together. I think stars symbolizing important people should take more thought--maybe your sister grew up to be a florist, your father loves koi, your mother loves to write novels... That is where I think good tattoo inspiration comes from!  But that's just me!

But of course, I see two reasons for tattoos. I like the ones that have meaning--but some just don't, and there is nothing wrong with that. It's art, it just happens to be on your body. I want to get a fine art tattoo of the piece "summer" by Alphonse Mucha! It doesn't represent anything. I just love the art work, and I love the artist.  It is a piece I would not mind seeing forever. And the regular tattoo 'style' is a form of art that a lot of people like. So I don't see anything wrong with just getting a beautiful or cool tattoo. You just gotta acknowledge it for what it is!


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol, my tattoo is a star


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have 17 tattoos right now and am also having a member on BettaFish drawing my Betta Abacus for me to go on my lower left arm. 
I am sure it will not be the last tattoo either. lol


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Honestly I don't think bettas are a strange choice. Fish have been popular as tattoos for ages... don't see why a betta would be any different. lol xD


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

carzz said:


> Lol, my tattoo is a star


I mostly meant for the people(like one of my friends) who got 35 stars, each one supposed to 'be' someone she knows! @[email protected] but..35?! All over her body? Some of these people she's known for barely a week too... It's..well. Hm.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

purplemuffin said:


> I mostly meant for the people(like one of my friends) who got 35 stars, each one supposed to 'be' someone she knows! @[email protected] but..35?! All over her body? Some of these people she's known for barely a week too... It's..well. Hm.


It's okay, I knew what you were saying  I just chuckled, that's all.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm planning on getting a tattoo of my Oscar with his scars and fin damage and all. He's saved me more then once from depression and has been a shoulder(well in this case a tank) to cry to. Nothing like being upset and seeing a little fish dancing for your attention.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't even have pearced ears! Keep that needle away from me!


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

My fear of needles is too strong for me to get a tatoo. I have seen goldfish tatoos before, so I don't think a betta tatoo would be strange at all. In fact I have a really nice idea for a betta tatoo. It's not based off of a betta I ever owned, but it would be very pretty. 

The betta would be a purple veiltail. It would "swim" across the small of back or between my shoulder blades so it's tail would be in full display. The body would be a darker purple than the tail. The tail would be darker at the body and get lighter as it got closer to the tips. 

Unless purple ink can't do that. I know nothing about tatoos and what colors you can get or how you do shading. I just think that would look pretty. XD


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i wanna get a betta yin-yang, kinda like this one:









i was thinking on my arm. one day. when i stop being a chicken. lol


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

if I were to ever get a tattoo ( im too scared ) I _would totally_ get this one!!!! but make it colored like Ryu ( my avatar).

http://www.coolanimaltattoos.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/fish-tattoo-design.jpg

IMO tattoos of bettas and koi are the best looking out there because they look so much more authentic and beautiful. Wonderful, beautiful creatures and gorgeous art just go great together! =3


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Bettawolf19 said:


> I'm planning on getting a tattoo of my Oscar with his scars and fin damage and all. He's saved me more then once from depression and has been a shoulder(well in this case a tank) to cry to. Nothing like being upset and seeing a little fish dancing for your attention.


 Is Oscar a Betta? That would be a very poetic tattoo. A Beautiful Betta with fin damage. It would be like a cold bitten rose, damaged but still beautiful.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'd never get something so detailed and big. o__o


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Well you would think tattoos are not worth it with the uncomfortable needle pokes and expensive cost. But once you get a meaningful, beautiful image tattooed on you. You will forever want to get more. lol


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm scared of needles, and don't deal with pain very well, so i'll stick with something smaller. .3.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

@Aluyasha

Yes he's a betta. He's my first betta fish and i've had him since 1-24-2010


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't think I would ever get a tattoo (not so hot when people get wrinkly! XD ) but if I did, it would involve a betta.


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

i want a betta tat on my inner right ankle.  i have the design picked out already too.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

For anyone who does have one already...pictures?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I have thought long and hard about it, and after i get my wings, the next tat i get will be of a betta. Not one i have ever owned, just a beautiful marble betta... Not sure on tail type yet. XD


----------



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

WORST THREAD EVER!!!!!!!!!!!
.......because now I really really want a betta tattoo.. just a little one.. please?  My parents would FREAK.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have two crappy tattoos... but they mean so much to me. The first is a Scorpion on my right shoulder, I got it because my friend was too scared to go to the guys house. The guy was my ex's father, so really weird for me but I did it anyways, just for my friend. When she started pushing me into getting a tattoo because she was scared to get her tongue pierced, I decided what the hay! I'll always remember that day  My second tattoo is tribal wings with a dog paw in the middle of them on my lower back. Another friend too scared to get a tattoo, so I went with her and got one as support. Both times I got a tattoo was to help a friend. I also got my tongue pierced because my cousin was too scared to get her belly button done, she made me go first!! 

Now I want a tattoo for me. One to represent my kids, another for my three dogs, and my 1/2 sleeve with my betta as the centerpiece. I just don't have the funds because I keep spending it on pets!


----------



## thrsanne (Oct 16, 2011)

People get Koi tattoos.. so why not a betta tattoo? Actually.. that might be a very pretty idea.. o:!


----------



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

I found some pictures of betta tattoos on the web


----------



## thrsanne (Oct 16, 2011)

Ahh, that first tattoo is so pretty! I love it.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

agreed, the first one looks awesome


----------

